# Best book for protective relaying?



## jdscottPE (Jan 19, 2015)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kovz (Jan 20, 2015)

I found a good article today at work. I'm going to throw it in my binder and highlight a few areas of it. Let me know your thoughts.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5semifk68myrlm7/Protective_Relaying.pdf?dl=0


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm taking a power system protection course for grad school and the textbook for that is "Protective Relaying Principles &amp; Applications" by J. Lewis Blackburn. This book was also referenced to me while I was studying for the exam. There are a few electronic copies floating around the web otherwise it can be bought on Amazon. 4th edition is the latest.


----------



## iwire (Jan 22, 2015)

This is recommended by Graffeo

http://www.gedigitalenergy.com/multilin/notes/artsci/artsci.pdf


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 23, 2015)

I appreciate the PDFs. I will check them both out and write back later.


----------



## jdscottPE (Mar 18, 2015)

I finally got around to checking these out. I like the one from Schneider for two reasons: 1) it's small enough to digest and 2) I am a water/wastewater engineer. That article actually has some real world application for me.

The GE (Mason) text is good, but it's too much for me to dig through the whole thing. I am trying to hit the high spots of it today.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 18, 2015)

jdscott said:


> I finally got around to checking these out. I like the one from Schneider for two reasons: 1) it's small enough to digest and 2) I am a water/wastewater engineer. That article actually has some real world application for me.
> 
> The GE (Mason) text is good, but it's too much for me to dig through the whole thing. I am trying to hit the high spots of it today.


Good to hear. I thought it was well written and easy to follow too.


----------



## jdscottPE (Mar 18, 2015)

I am highlighting all the definitions and writing the ansi device numbers to the side of each. Super helpful.

I feel like I understand the principles pretty well, but I am light on the nomenclature.

I really appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## JB66money (Mar 24, 2015)

I have read the most popular book on the subject written J Lewis Blackburn's book and it is ok. However I have read another book on the subject titled Protective Relay Priciples written by Anthony Sleva and I have to say that this is the best that I have ever read on the subject so far. In my opinion it is organized much better that Blackburn's text and a lot more easier to read and understand. It also has really good coverage of microprocessor based relays.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is this the one you are referring to? I might pick this up to supplement my material for my protective relaying graduate course. Using the Blackburn book for it now and I agree, some parts are difficult to follow. Thanks for the tip.

http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Relay-Principles-Anthony-Sleva/dp/0824753720/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1427229510&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=Anthony+Sleva


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow! Just clicked your link and previewed a bunch of pages. Looks like a good book. I've worked in the electric utility industry for over 25 years and don't think I've ever seen protective relaying explained that well. Might need to buy myself even though i don't work with relays anymore.


----------



## JB66money (Mar 25, 2015)

Knight1fox3,

Yep that is the one, I love this book.


----------



## phatman492 (Jan 25, 2016)

Kovz,

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jjrud2wui6vsml9/Protective_Relaying.pdf?dl=0

The dropbox link for this article is broken.  Will you please repost the link for us?


----------



## Kovz (Jan 26, 2016)

phatman492 said:


> Kovz,
> 
> The dropbox link for this article is broken.  Will you please repost the link for us?


Sorry, I reorganized my Dropbox files after the exam.  Here's an updated link.  I'll also update the post from last year. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5semifk68myrlm7/Protective_Relaying.pdf?dl=0


----------

